# Welche UML-Diagramme für Webservices



## TeeBeeCux (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche grade einen Webservice in UML zu modellieren. Die Literatur gibt mir allerdings keinen richtigen Aufschluss darüber, welche Diagramm-Typen ich nutzen sollte. Hat jemand da ein Beispiel-Projekt an der Hand, von dem ich lernen kann?

Danke

Gruß

TeeBee


----------

